# Fluval Edge



## belly259 (30 Dec 2012)

Good afternoon all, just bought a new fluval edge 23ltr, looking to use ada substrate / Gravel any advice on amount I will need and which I would be best to use ?

Kind Regards,
John


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (31 Dec 2012)

Do you want to grow plants well? If so, I would suggest ADA amazonia POWDER type. As the smaller grain size will not overpower the scape and give good scale.

Don't expect to be able to stock too much, though.


----------



## belly259 (31 Dec 2012)

thanks for that, yes growing plants, used to have bigger setup but didn't have the time for it. around 14kg of substrate ? will be enough ?


----------



## tim (31 Dec 2012)

I used about 3/4 of a 5ltr bag of colombo florabase in my 23ltr edge gives me a nice slope front to back about 3 cm at the front to 7 cm at the back hope this helps


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (31 Dec 2012)

Sorry, I would just order the one 3 litre if your strapped. Or go for 9ltr if you intend to do more in the future.

Upto you!


----------



## tim (31 Dec 2012)

Agree with whitey Ada or if your going to keep shrimp ebi gold is another possibility don't think you'll need 14 kg though


----------



## jack-rythm (31 Dec 2012)

does anyone know the weight of a 3l bag of ada amazonia? for some reason ADA decided to label their bags in litres?


----------



## belly259 (31 Dec 2012)

thanks all, ordered the 9ltr ada af soil / powder.


----------

